# Using brush tool on a touch screen



## ande8150 (Oct 25, 2017)

Playing with CC for the first time and tried to edit a photo on my Surface Pro 4. I was surprised to see that I could not apply a brush tool using the touch screen and my finger. It registered the touches as regular swipes instead of applying the brush. Am I missing how to do this? 

I was hoping to use CC for quick edits using the touch screen rather than having to use the pen or touch pad. 

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 25, 2017)

That’s a good question Ande8150, and I don’t have a Surface Pro to check it here. If no one else here has one, post it at Lightroom CC | Photoshop Family Customer Community


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ande8150 (Oct 26, 2017)

Thanks Victoria.  Curious if this works for anyone on a touch screen Windows device of any kind. 

LR Classic was never great with touch so was hopefull that things would change with the new CC. 

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------

